# malikka



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

feedback appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Very Nice*

Hello fabeer

Very nice drawing! I'm no expert as I only do quick sketches before painting watercolors but it looks quite good to me. Would the face pop out or come forward more with a darker background?

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------

